# What fictional character do you have a crush on?



## Shadowsgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Shadow the hedgehog. What about you?


----------



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

Lmao...shadow the hedge hog is awesome! Although, I always prefer the original Sonic, but shadow is undeniably bad ***.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

yuna from Final fantasy x

swear if she was real i'd go for her lmao


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I am totally in love with _Middlemarch_'s Dorothea. She is so awesome.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Horatio (in Hamlet). :mushy
And Auguste de Montpellier, an astronomer in one of my favorite books. :love2


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dont you guys think its a little silly to have a crush on fictional characters?

also mine is psylocke ala jim lee:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/psylocke jim lee/2thpick/psylocke1.jpg
http://media.photobucket.com/image/psylocke jim lee/leofiregod/comics/psylockejlee.jpg

and here is a more realistic yummy take on psylocke 
http://darkdiamond.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/psylocke.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_msb7eQA-R...ABXI/A614Wt4d3Bs/s400/psylocke-at-sdcc-09.jpg


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

Huey from _The Boondocks_








&
Nick Stokes for _CSI: Crime Scene Investigation_


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

N3XT2NON3 said:


> yuna from Final fantasy x
> 
> swear if she was real i'd go for her lmao


She's really pretty...if I ever get the chance to go to an anime convention I'm totally going as her .....or Rinoa.....which leads to my crush FTW......Squall Leonhart, I'm obsessed XD He's awesome!!!!! :heart


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Indiana Jones. hahaha. :heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't really get crushes, but i think Samus Aran is a hot lady.


----------



## Shadowsgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I also like Draco from Harry Potter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ron Weasley, Charlie Brown, Zorro, Snape,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

River Tam (Firefly/Serenity)


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Joe Morelli from the Stephanie Plum novels..he sounds super hot.
Brian Griffin from Family Guy. If i were a chick dog i'd totally be all over that


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

sherrylee said:


> Brian Griffin from Family Guy. If i were a chick dog i'd totally be all over that


Totally!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i used to have a crush on hinata from naruto


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

Since I was 11, I've had a crush on Hermione Granger from the Harry Potter books. Funny that I should have a crush on Emma Watson who plays her in the movies.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Mine is from a video game. I've never done this before. What the heck is wrong with me? I don't have a crush on the voice actor, But it's the character in the game. I'm screwed up I guess. I think that I've lost all touch with reality.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Sakaki and Kagura from Azu Manga Dioh. :love2 

Kinda silly...


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Recently, L from 'Death Note' (as you can see he is my avatar) :blush


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, This is a cute thread LoL.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I always thought of myself as being similar to Aragorn from Lord of the Rings. Kind of hidden from the world, traversing the globe and broadening my perspective on life. One day I shall return. Not for glory or pride but for my people  .


----------



## Stealthnerd (May 13, 2011)

I've had a crush on these guys for _years _(we're talking literally a decade):* Dr. Perry Cox *from Scrubs, *Faramir *from Lord of the Rings, *Rick O'Connell *from the Mummy movies, *Ganondorf *from Legend of Zelda, and* Goku *from Dragonball Z. Embarrassing to admit, but feels nice to anyway... *sheepish grin* ^_^


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Clark Kent :love2 aka Superman!!!! :heart:clap


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

lonelysheep said:


>


Get away from my future husband. Right. Now.


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Get away from my future husband. Right. Now.


ahahahaha :haha


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

Ned from Pushing Daisies. pimkersyf = pie makers wife  

and oh, the things I would do to Dr. Spencer Reid...


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Stinger Bell from the Wire.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Get away from my future husband. Right. Now.


:afr :hide


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Get away from my future husband. Right. Now.


Pillow fight for him! *Gets the video camera*


----------



## Luminous (May 8, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Pillow fight for him! *Gets the video camera*


:roll lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

JJ from Criminal Minds~


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

My "crush" is Sesshomaru from 'Inuyasha'.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The Phantom... from The Phantom of the Opera...(the movie with Gerard Butler).


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Kanashi said:


> Stinger Bell from the Wire.


 I'm a straight guy but can still relate to that... he is just so powerful and yet controlled! :yes


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Summer from The OC


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Shadowsgirl said:


> I also like Draco from Harry Potter


Me too! Although, I think I like my romanticized version of him rather than the actual character. :?



epril said:


> Ron Weasley, Charlie Brown, Zorro, Snape,


Love Snape too! 



lonelysheep said:


>


:ditto



pimkersyf said:


> Ned from Pushing Daisies. pimkersyf = pie makers wife
> 
> and oh, the things I would do to Dr. Spencer Reid...


Spencer's amazing! He's so adorably awkward!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Margo from "Lars and the Real Girl" 
When she says "I get lonely", I want to give her a hug so bad


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Pam Beesly from The Office or Penny in Doctor Horrible's sing along blog


It feels kinda ridiculous to have a crush on a fictional character, but I can't help it <3


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

"the girl next door"


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Ooh boy. I have a few... Here are two. I'll dump the rest on you later...

Princess Zelda of the legend of Zelda games. Well, the ocarina of time Zelda. Although Wind Waker Zelda I find cuuute.

And also from ocarina of time, the sweet farmgirl named Malon. I like her. She's cute, she's kind to animals, she's very smart. I've even drawn her.  

I'm half asleep, so I'll return sometime later. I have some other lovely ladies I'd like to give a shout out to... Not that they'll hear it,  still.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dwight from The Office
the skinny guy on Criminal Minds
Lestat
Harold from the best movie ever
Ellen Degeneres
Toby McGuire


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Get away from my future husband. Right. Now.


And I am in ****with this guy!


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Castiel from Supernatural








Ain't he cute!:b


----------



## PLBJake (Jul 13, 2011)

Hitomi from dead or alive 3-4


----------



## Yuna (Feb 27, 2011)

cloud from ff7 <3


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

God, they both make me weak at the knees, but in this movie I was RAGING with jealousy @ Katharine Hepburn's character with these 2 fineass gentlemen fighting over her.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Don't judge me ;(


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla 
Theres no way she could be real.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ginny Weasley


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> Stilla
> Theres no way she could be real.


:rofl that's smooth.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Stilla said:


> :rofl that's smooth.


 me soooo smooth like a babies bottom!! xD


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I had such a ****ing crush on Lestat in the trailers when Queen of the Damned first came out. SOO hot, I hated when he cut his hair. This is Lestat "singing" in the movie.





























And the queen herself, Akasha, this is that seductive dance she did in the movie just before she killed everyone.














 GIFSoup


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

Stilla said:


> Don't judge me ;(


Totally agree!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I started watching Fruits Basket recently and I now have a crush on Prince Yuki.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

letitrock said:


> I had such a ****ing crush on Lestat in the trailers when Queen of the Damned first came out. SOO hot, I hated when he cut his hair. This is Lestat "singing" in the movie.


Ah, so much.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I came in here to say Stringer Bell from The Wire, but he's already been mentioned


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> JJ from Criminal Minds~


:mushy


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Rictor from the X-Men franchise








He was Mexican, dressed like a punk rocker early on, and had awesome powers

Also he later turns out to be gay


----------



## devinfabulous (Apr 3, 2012)

Tate Langdon, but it's not a crush as much as he makes me terribly horny.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Is it weird that some of the fictional character, crushes I had as a child were animals.. o.o


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to have a crush on Plum, from Mario Golf 64. The way she laughed at getting a PAR always turned me on for some reason.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Percy from Percy Jackson and the lightning theif sadly lol and than of course any fictional man created by Sarah dessen. ^_^ a girl can dream.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a man crush on Garrus. Yep. And a crush on Stephanie Brown, Cassandra Cain and Raven.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy <3


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^RAWR!


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I used to be in love with the main kid on the animated show American Dragon: Jake Long that was on Nickelodeon 4 or 5 years ago. So ridiculous.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

the Amazing Paris.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had the chance, I would ask Ramona Flowers to marry me e.e


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't have a crush on someone who doesn't exist?! :blank



Mirror said:


> I used to be in love with the main kid on the animated show American Dragon: Jake Long that was on Nickelodeon 4 or 5 years ago. So ridiculous.


It was on Disney Channel ;P


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

When i was little i had a liking to peach from mario games. Then when i was a teenager it was lara croft from tomb raider games.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Trunks from DBZ x3


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Misaki

Pure concentrated cute... :mushy


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Currently,










Ignis/Harvest King (Harvest Moon)










Toby (Harvest Moon)










Amon (Legend of Korra) I'm dying to see the burnt face behind the mask.. :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Jay Sherman


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lara Croft lol


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Haley James Scott (One Tree Hill)


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Nightwing from Young Justice: Invasion


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Mkay so... more people need to start posting in this thread. Lol. I could fill this sh*t up by myself...


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Kirito (SAO)


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet Jesus, I would be Yukio's stalker if he was real:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Heroin Bob, I love this man.


----------



## Norton (Aug 18, 2012)

Larkspur said:


> Indiana Jones. hahaha. :heart


hahah now thats pretty cool....you must be a Harrison Ford fan....hahaha


----------



## SwiftBlade X97 (Jun 2, 2013)

Asuka Kazama, from Tekken.

Her P2 outfit is so sexy


----------



## Seafoamdragon (May 31, 2013)

Garrus vakarian. It's probably more than a crush at this point


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The character Han Kang in "49 Days" played by Jo Hyun Jae: http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Jo_Hyun_Jae

Also the character In Soo in "April Snow" played by Bae Yong Joon

The personality these characters portray is similar to people I get along with in real life. It's not just the way they look but the way they behave that is so attractive.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

^ Do not blame you.










HARUHI <3

Also Gasai Yuno.










Yes, I am actually not turned off by yandere behavior.



Dark Alchemist said:


> _pictar_
> 
> Nightwing from Young Justice: Invasion


Yes. One thousand times yes.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

honestly? finn the human.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> ^ Do not blame you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft Haruhi has nothing on Nagato :lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Used to be Molly from Buffy the Vampire Slayer.. (Can't find a good picture)










And Jill Valentine of course.. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hermione Granger from Harry Potter, and Katara from The Last Airbender Series.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rwaar lol


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Rwaar lol











omg I literally came in here to post the same thing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheery said:


> omg I literally came in here to post the same thing


fite u for him!!


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Also Daniel Auteuil's character in "La Séparation"

Paul Bettany's character in "The Heart of Me"

and

Laurent Lucas' character in "Lemming" and "De Particulier à Particulier"


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Troy from Community:








Shame Donald Glover is nothing like him in real life.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

whoa big picture sorry


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

<3 _Brunhild Eiktobel from To Aru Majutsu no Index light novels
_


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

fuu from samurai champloo


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Spike spiegel from cowboy bebop!~


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

punksparkyrock said:


> Spike spiegel from cowboy bebop!~


cowboy beebop and samurai champloo in a row, nice


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Derek Morgan, he is the epitome of what I want.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

The Death Angel


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_TOMOE








from Kamisama Hajimema****a
and_
_Sueng-jo_








_From Playful kiss_
_(omg he is so cute <33 lmao)_


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Izaya Orihara.










He may love to troll people out of boredom and get them injured/nearly killed in his plans but hey, he loves human! Humanity should love him too. I pray that someday a flying vending machine would pummel him into a bloody goo.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Joker from Batman: Animated Series.

Also Leonard from Big Bang Theory


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Sollux Captor.. :3


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Omfggg how could i forget....ERIC NORTHMAN _


----------

